# cost of utilities in madrid?



## newyoika (Apr 2, 2010)

hola

i am an american renting an apartment in madrid (it is a sublet), where i am paying monthly rent + utilities

i have no point of reference, so i was wondering if anyone could give me any rough estimates for costs of utilities for 1 person for 1 month in madrid

i was told electricity would be approximately 50 euros for 1 person per month, but i also had some questions about the gas/heat/hot water, as it is a different system than im used to

the apartment has its own boiler, which i have discovered heats the water & also activates the heat radiators in the apartment.

hot water i need no matter what, so it's not really a concern, but i wonder if anyone knows what might be an average cost to use the heat radiators. it's still a little cold here in madrid and my apartment doesn't get much light to help during the day

if i turn on the heat for a few hours each day, what might that cost?

also, there is a "summer" setting that only heats the water, and not the radiators...is it okay to turn it to the "winter" heating settings for an hour, and then switch it back to the "summer" setting when i leave the apartment or when the chill gets taken off the room? or is this bad for the boiler, and i should leave it on one setting consistently?

sorry if these questions seem ridiculous, i just have no point of reference for cost of gas in spain, and wonder if the utilites will be something like 100 euros, or 500 euros

thanks in advance for any help

(by the way, as for size of the apartment, its a small 1 bedroom with small living room

gracias!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

newyoika said:


> hola
> 
> i am an american renting an apartment in madrid (it is a sublet), where i am paying monthly rent + utilities
> 
> ...


I generally reckon that utilities cost around the same (give or take) as the UK, but I guess since you're from America that wont tell you much lol!!

Jo xxx


----------

